

Will iPhone Get Windows’d by Android? - jeremychone
http://www.bitsandbuzz.com/article/will-iphone-get-windows-d-by-android/

======
jeremychone
Here are some of my thoughts on the iPhone and Android dynamics. Would love to
hear people opinions about the subject.

